# My tool belt is horrendous!



## finster (Nov 16, 2013)

I use a "dead on" tool belt. It is full size on both sides. I like to have a decent size belt as I use a variety of tools. I hate this thing. The adjustable belt often expands when it wants to. And the velcro is always failing me. Reccomendations!!!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I found occidental too floppy and the leather too soft.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

finster said:


> I use a "dead on" tool belt. It is full size on both sides. I like to have a decent size belt as I use a variety of tools. I hate this thing. The adjustable belt often expands when it wants to. And the velcro is always failing me. Reccomendations!!!


Get a toolbox, or you'll be facing the same as me, I was just diagnosed with a bulging disk. I couldn't figure out why it was so painful to get out of bed. The Dr smiled and said, welcome to asking to much from your back for too long.

Until a year ago, I was the same guy with all the tools one my belt, now I struggle to even pick up the paper every morning.

Just my advice to you. I wish I had listened to all those fine journeymen that I trained under through the years. Hopefully it is heal-able and they caught it in time for me to be able to work in comfort again.

Best of luck on that tool belt idea.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

chewy said:


> I found occidental too floppy and the leather too soft.


Really?!

It is the stiffest pouch I have ever used. I love it, and all the cool kids are using them.

My klein ones softened up faster.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

The_Modifier said:


> Get a toolbox, or you'll be facing the same as me, I was just diagnosed with a bulging disk. I couldn't figure out why it was so painful to get out of bed. The Dr smiled and said, welcome to asking to much from your back for too long.
> 
> Until a year ago, I was the same guy with all the tools one my belt, now I struggle to even pick up the paper every morning.
> 
> ...



Wear a belt but don't load it right down. I see a lot of guys say they won't wear a belt because it is bad for them. Meanwhile their gut looks like they are smuggling a basketball.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

farlsincharge said:


> Really?!
> 
> It is the stiffest pouch I have ever used. I love it, and all the cool kids are using them.
> 
> My klein ones softened up faster.


My screwdrivers and pliers on the outside were near horizontal. I like the belt and suspender system though and I still have the big oxy tool bag for my carpentry hobby.


----------



## finster (Nov 16, 2013)

chewy said:


> I found occidental too floppy and the leather too soft.


Is occidental the brand name?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

finster said:


> Is occidental the brand name?


Yes, look up occidental leather. Also Task toolbelts look pretty solid.


----------



## finster (Nov 16, 2013)

The_Modifier said:


> Get a toolbox, or you'll be facing the same as me, I was just diagnosed with a bulging disk. I couldn't figure out why it was so painful to get out of bed. The Dr smiled and said, welcome to asking to much from your back for too long.
> 
> Until a year ago, I was the same guy with all the tools one my belt, now I struggle to even pick up the paper every morning.
> 
> ...


Did the Dr. Attribute your back condition to the tool belt? I obviously want to protect my body for future use but its highly impractical for me to work without a belt. I guess I'm searching for a modest in-between. Just imagining the Dr saying, "welcome to asking too much of your back" ticks me off. The human body is capable of quite a bit. A propely worn belt should be a burden it can bear. I can deadlift 500 lbs. I imagine I can handle wearing a toolbelt 8 hrs a day. Stretching helps a lot too. Maybe you felt the same though when you were a 27 year old whippersnapper. Get that back better! 
.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

finster said:


> Did the Dr. Attribute your back condition to the tool belt? I obviously want to protect my body for future use but its highly impractical for me to work without a belt. I guess I'm searching for a modest in-between. Just imagining the Dr saying, "welcome to asking too much of your back" ticks me off. The human body is capable of quite a bit. A propely worn belt should be a burden it can bear. I can deadlift 500 lbs. I imagine I can handle wearing a toolbelt 8 hrs a day. Stretching helps a lot too. Maybe you felt the same though when you were a 27 year old whippersnapper. Get that back better!
> .


Nobody bats an eyelid if I wear a 50kg pack into the bush but god forbid I wear a 5kg toolbelt at work!


----------



## JMV (Aug 10, 2013)

I use the Occidental 5500 pouch with their 5035 3" belt. I LOVE it. 

When I'm just working service or don't need much on me, I use a Craftsman belt with a Klein 5119 pouch.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

My back thanked me when I put suspenders on my tool belt.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Alot of guys wear surplus vietnam era military load bearing suspenders here.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

chewy said:


> Alot of guys wear surplus vietnam era military load bearing suspenders here.


Exactly what I use.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I was designed without much of a butt so I almost have to use suspenders if I'm going to wear a belt for any length of time. I'm impressed with the Occidental belt and suspenders. I prefer leather but I know a lot of guys like the nylon stuff. I'm still using my Klein pouch but the next one will be Occidental. It might be a while though because the Klein is a fairly rugged pouch! I do have a smaller Greenlee pouch that works fine for resi rough-in work.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

This is all you need...

http://www.toolup.com/occidental-le...cse&utm_campaign=sc&scpid=9&scid=scsho1108295

http://www.toolup.com/occidental-leather_1546_stronghold-lights.aspx


Remember ,,,,,,,,it's only money....:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

finster said:


> I use a "dead on" tool belt. It is full size on both sides. I like to have a decent size belt as I use a variety of tools. I hate this thing. The adjustable belt often expands when it wants to. And the velcro is always failing me. Reccomendations!!!


Stop using a tool belt and use your back pockets. This problem will magically go away. :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MTW said:


> Stop using a tool belt and use your back pockets. This problem will magically go away. :thumbsup:


Brilliant....


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> Brilliant....


It is.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I highly reccomend a boltbag on your tail, I can carry a 4ft level up a ladder in mine and its great as a parts/trash bag.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

MTW said:


> Stop using a tool belt and use your back pockets. This problem will magically go away. :thumbsup:


Not everybod is an ubersexual pants pockets sparkyman.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Toolbelts are like beards, hard at first but then you wont be without one.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

chewy said:


> I found occidental too floppy and the leather too soft.


You just carry way too many tools.
When carried a hammer it was on the opposite side of my tool pouch.
You need to streamline. TODAY!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

jrannis said:


> You just carry way too many tools.
> When carried a hammer it was on the opposite side of my tool pouch.
> You need to streamline. TODAY!


I carried mine on my ass when I had an occidental.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> Stop using a tool belt and use your back pockets. This problem will magically go away. :thumbsup:


How do you fit a Large flat screwdriver, small flat screwdriver, needle nose pliers, utility knife, wire strippers, hammer, #1 Robertson, #2 Robertson, torpedo level, and a cycling crimper in your back pocket? :whistling2:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

wendon said:


> How do you fit a Large flat screwdriver, small flat screwdriver, needle nose pliers, utility knife, wire strippers, hammer, #1 Robertson, #2 Robertson, torpedo level, and a cycling crimper in your back pocket? :whistling2:


I never have the need to carry all those things at once.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

MTW said:


> I never want to carry all those things at once.


Fify.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

finster said:


> Did the Dr. Attribute your back condition to the tool belt? I obviously want to protect my body for future use but its highly impractical for me to work without a belt. I guess I'm searching for a modest in-between. Just imagining the Dr saying, "welcome to asking too much of your back" ticks me off.
> .


I bought this setup (one identical to it) in 1968. The belt and pouch have been replaced due to wear but the tools remain the same. This is a pic of my current setup but it's the same as in '68 except I replaced a screwdriver tester (neon light?) with the volt stick.

Wore it yesterday. My back is fine.










*Edit:*

Actually all the tools have been changed except maybe the channel locks. The hammer is pretty old. But you get the picture. Right? I still have the old hammer but it was 20 oz. Knocked 4 ounces off it with the 16 oz hammer shown maybe 15 years ago.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

chewy said:


> Nobody bats an eyelid if I wear a 50kg pack into the bush but god forbid I wear a 5kg toolbelt at work!


50kg? You must be nuts. I spent eight days on the West Coast Trail and went in with 20kg.

For you Americans, that's 110 lbs. vs. 45 lbs.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> 50kg? You must be nuts. I spent eight days on the West Coast Trail and went in with 20kg.
> 
> For you Americans, that's 110 lbs. vs. 45 lbs.


I go to hotels. Wife pulls the suitcase on little wheels.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Nothing's perfect. Industrial work killed the tool belt idea for me and there's no going back. Right now I use this and carry the necessary tools in my overalls or coveralls. If I go up a ladder I can throw the bag over my shoulder. Besides that, I don't need a tool pouch full of tools banging and clanging on expensive millwork and countertops.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

I was really fond of Klein's powerline pouch. I don't use two pouches, I've never had the need. The guy that I first started working for used that sort of belt and a nail apron. I don't remember what he carried, that was a while back. I don't know how people work like that or why. 

I like the powerline since I can also toss my M12 impact driver in. It also had room for more or less tools as needed. Now that they've started making them far cheaper I have to find a new pouch. I still haven't found a suitable replacement.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Just recently swapped from a full set of saddlebags loaded with every tool I've ever owned, to the Occidental 5053 butt pouch with linesman's, *****/needle nose depending on the day's work, razor knife, sniffer, a small ideal clamp meter, and an 11-in-1. If I'm roughing in I add the 77cent cheapo depot canvas apron and a hammer in the hammer loop of my pants. My back has already improved. I was a fan of the saddlebags and suspenders for the first thirteen years in the trade, not so much anymore. To each their own.


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

Clc pouch with suspenders. I have alot of the optional accessories to carry just about everything. However I rarely do. My thought process is my tools shouldn't be on the floor if im not working on the floor. So I really only strap it on when im working off of a ladder. Even then I usually end up doing the same thing all day so 3 to 4 tools are efficient to get the job done. We are on a commercial job with pleanty of tool carts. So out of 15 electricians and another 3, 4 apprentices zero wear a toolbelt.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

farlsincharge said:


> Wear a belt but don't load it right down. I see a lot of guys say they won't wear a belt because it is bad for them. Meanwhile their gut looks like they are smuggling a basketball.



I would consider myself lucky if I had that basketball counterweight at the front. I did however last a few years longer wearing a belt by sliding everything around backwards towards my back.




finster said:


> Did the Dr. Attribute your back condition to the tool belt? I obviously want to protect my body for future use but its highly impractical for me to work without a belt. I guess I'm searching for a modest in-between. Just imagining the Dr saying, "welcome to asking too much of your back" ticks me off. The human body is capable of quite a bit. A propely worn belt should be a burden it can bear. I can deadlift 500 lbs. I imagine I can handle wearing a toolbelt 8 hrs a day. Stretching helps a lot too. Maybe you felt the same though when you were a 27 year old whippersnapper. Get that back better!
> .


Yup, I did it mainly with the belt. I just had to have everything at my finger tips ready to roll. I now own a little garden wagon to cart things to and from the truck, but they are a bitch to drag up the ladder into attics. (jk :laughing: )

Hopefully if things work out I will be able to wear a lightened version with suspenders. (I was thinking or those ones that Mork wore on Mork and Mindy)

Try many belts on, Shunk i believe has the right idea and I will be looking into the same this year to see if it will work for my back.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

electricmalone said:


> I was a fan of the saddlebags and suspenders for the first thirteen years in the trade, not so much anymore. To each their own.


Seems to be the magic number, my pain started around that time. I figured it was just a strained muscle lol.


----------



## SamoanThor (Oct 18, 2013)

I was using a set of Dottie's with the dead on canvas pouch on the back. Worked alright aside from the dead on dividers tearing. My mother got me the GatorBack electrician combo (with comfy comfy suspenders). I can't give a straight answer on the functionability until this cast comes off my broke hand.


----------



## jeremy (Jul 18, 2007)

chewy said:


> I found occidental too floppy and the leather too soft.


What pouch is this? 

Thanks!


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

jeremy said:


> What pouch is this?
> 
> Thanks!


I use this one it's just right and about 5 years old now.

*Occidental Leather 5036LG Large Leather Pro Electrician Set


.
*


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Black Dog said:


> I use this one it's just right and about 5 years old now.
> 
> *Occidental Leather 5036LG Large Leather Pro Electrician Set
> 
> ...


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

MTW said:


>


:001_huh:

Zombie. 

Just stop carrying tools on your person. If I can't drive my gator or scooter two feet from it I don't need to work on it.:thumbup:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

chewy said:


> Nobody bats an eyelid if I wear a 50kg pack into the bush but god forbid I wear a 5kg toolbelt at work!


You need to get rid of that cast iron frying pan and your canvas tent. I have never gone over 20kg for a week in the backcountry.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

99cents said:


> You need to get rid of that cast iron frying pan and your canvas tent. I have never gone over 20kg for a week in the backcountry.


I dont walk in with all that weight but hope to walk out with it.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Be very careful with that Occidental belt. I can stain your white pants. I would stick with the Klein.


----------



## Cdawg (Feb 10, 2015)

I broke my back when I was playing sports in high school so now a few years later if I wear a belt for a full 8 hours my back is killing me. I wear a belt when necessary but when I can I will load my pockets and a nail apron and work light


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> Be very careful with that Occidental belt. I can stain your white pants. I would stick with the Klein.


Lol!


----------



## WIsparky71 (Mar 7, 2015)

http://www.greenlee.com/products/POUCH%40c.-LEATHER-8-POCKET.html

I have had this for 5 years, still going strong. Pair it with a 3 inch belt. I use a nail apron for screws, wirenuts, etc.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

The best thing I ever did for my back was to get rid of my Klein Powerline, and go with a Veto TP4. The PL is a great belt, dont get me wrong....carried it for 10 yrs or so, but it takes its toll. 

Not only does the TP4 carry the same amount of tools at my PL did, but it does it in a smaller package, and it doesnt have to be around my waist all day. I have the ability to clip it right to my belt if I want to, or if Im going to be stationary for a while, I can clip it, or hang it somewhere within arms reach, taking the load off my back. 

http://www.vetopropac.com/products/model-tp4


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

sbrn33 said:


> Be very careful with that Occidental belt. I can stain your white pants. I would stick with the Klein.


I cant even imagine wearing white pants to work, they wouldn't be white for long!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

cdnelectrician said:


> I cant even imagine wearing white pants to work, they wouldn't be white for long!


I shart too much.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

chewy said:


> I shart too much.


Is this you, Chewy...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nmZK43zuQc


----------



## RMRiggs (Feb 16, 2015)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Is this you, Chewy...
> 
> https://search.yahoo.com/search;_yl...le=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8&ilc=1&fr=yfp-t-901&fp=1


wow… could have gone without ever seeing that...


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Haha oh yeah!


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

electricmalone said:


> Just recently swapped from a full set of saddlebags loaded with every tool I've ever owned, to the Occidental 5053 butt pouch with linesman's, *****/needle nose depending on the day's work, razor knife, sniffer, a small ideal clamp meter, and an 11-in-1. If I'm roughing in I add the 77cent cheapo depot canvas apron and a hammer in the hammer loop of my pants. My back has already improved. I was a fan of the saddlebags and suspenders for the first thirteen years in the trade, not so much anymore. To each their own.


In industrial by tool bag sits on the cart with all the parts. If I need a lot of tools, I can throw a small husky electricians pouch (sits in my rolling bag on its own belt empty for when needed) plus a cheapo nail apron for odds and ends. Working off the cart along tools go in pockets. If more than a couple tools then yes the occidental 5053 butt pouch is fantastic.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Tools in pockets or a butt pouch are weight below your center of gravity so not a toll on your back.


----------

